# Dream Interpretation



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Whoa, I just had a weird dream

I dreamed that I was about to enter my house, but the door was locked. I look below and there is a small nail which I use to open the locked door by inserting it to the knob. As the door opens, my cousin whom I haven't seen for a long long time is waiting for me with a knife in his hands. He grabs me forcefully, and pulls me outside towards the street. He tells me something(which I don't remember) and coldly stabs me in the shoulder. I felt the horrible pain so real as he inserts the blade into me, blood naturally comes out.

The next thing that I remember is that I'm looking frantically for a phone to call the ambulance. My cousin is inside the house with me, looking for the phone as well(passively if I may say so). There are two phones on the house, neither which they work. Suddenly, two police cars enter my garage. A police officer is caring a large pizza, obviously hadn't noticed my injured shoulder. I then yell at him "look, I've been stabbed!", the police officer looks at me and asks me "who?", without thinking twice I point towards my cousin who is leaning at the door. He obviously didn't think I was going to accuse him since he was very surprised when they took them by the arms and put him on hand coughs.

I then began yelling at him by saying that he deserved it, and that I don't understand why he would stab me. Tears rolled on his eyes, and looked pretty pissed off at me for accusing him. I then felt this horrible fear that he might try to kill me...

That's all I can remember folks. What do you think this meant? It's 5 in the morning, and I can't sleep because I'm over-analysing the meaning of this dream. Anybody offer any suggestions?


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Someone close will backstab you, but you don't need to worry because he/she will pay for his/her deeds.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

My guess would be that you should not worry about betrayal by distant relatives or colleagues at work. You are being protected, though you do not know it, by powerful patrons or friends. The attempted betrayal will not succeed, and will lead to the downfall of the treacherous one.


----------



## Lou Sid (Jan 11, 2011)

I feel that house represent the self. The fact it was locked means that their an issue that is hidden deep inside you're self. Nails are used to shut door rather than open them. I feel that consciously you're trying to keep this problem hidden hence the little nail you use to open the lock. You're cousin represents a problem you have not been aware of long time but its now out in the open. The stabbing in the shoulder and blood is the consequence of ignoring this inner problem. That has sacrificed part of you're strength and energy.Two phones could be division you feel in finding a solution. The cop cars are a divided answer to the problem the have. The pizza pie could be pie as in pi a circle of union with the self. Instead of accepting the pizza with you're cousin you instead chose to just have him taken away. That why You feel horrible because if you don't face this it will be back and much worse. As for what the problem is that I can not say. Maybe its an unconscious aspect of your self that you must let out. Think about what been going on recently in you're wakening life that mirrors these feeling and in the past as well. I hope you found this beneficial although its just an my interpretation after all. The real meaning can only be discovered by you.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, so it has been suggested that the different people in your dream are rarely that actual person, and that they are usually parts of yourself (maybe that have simliar traits to those in your dream) so let's take this piece by piece:

The locked door could signify opportunities that are denied and not available to you or that you have missed out on. Something or someone is blocking your progress. It also symbolizes the ending of a phase or project. In particular, if you are outside the locked door, then it suggests that you have anti-social tendencies.

Obviously I don't know your cousin, so perhaps it is just the fact that it is someone that you haven't seen in a long time, so maybe that is why his image is there. Otherwise, take a look at his characteristics and see if there is something else that stands out for you.

To dream that you have been stabbed, signifies your struggle with power. You are experiencing feelings of inadequacy and defensiveness. This interpretation seems a little more likely than the alternative if you combine it with the symbolism of the door. However, like undead said, being stabbed in the dream could also suggest that you are feeling betrayed as reflected by the popular phrase, "being stabbed in the back".

Then the next part, looking for the phone to call the police suggests that you have yet to acknowledge your own authoritativeness in a situation. You need to take control and be in command of the direction of your life.

To see or eat pizza in your dream, represents abundance, choices, and variety. It may also indicate that you are lacking or feeling deprived of something. The police in the dream (again assuming they are all manifestations of yourself) can represent the part of you that is controlling a situation or protecting you from something.

Dream interpretation is mostly left up to the dreamer... you have to try and see what these things all represent and how they fit together for you. Based on what you've written it seems like you're struggling with perhaps growing/maturing, or moving on from something. Take these interpretations loosely and see what you can come up with!

Good luck :wink:


----------



## paradanmellow (Jul 18, 2010)

Lou Sid said:


> I feel that house represent the self. The fact it was locked means that their an issue that is hidden deep inside you're self. Nails are used to shut door rather than open them. I feel that consciously you're trying to keep this problem hidden hence the little nail you use to open the lock. You're cousin represents a problem you have not been aware of long time but its now out in the open. The stabbing in the shoulder and blood is the consequence of ignoring this inner problem. That has sacrificed part of you're strength and energy.Two phones could be division you feel in finding a solution. The cop cars are a divided answer to the problem the have. The pizza pie could be pie as in pi a circle of union with the self. Instead of accepting the pizza with you're cousin you instead chose to just have him taken away. That why You feel horrible because if you don't face this it will be back and much worse. As for what the problem is that I can not say. Maybe its an unconscious aspect of your self that you must let out. Think about what been going on recently in you're wakening life that mirrors these feeling and in the past as well. I hope you found this beneficial although its just an my interpretation after all. The real meaning can only be discovered by you.


I like this interpretation as it is very fluid and insightful ^_^ 
I for one would have taken it literally like in the movies, and not worry about what every detail means except the overall feel of danger which would have kept me wary for a couple days till reality would have confirmed the connection or not. My first guess is danger comes from the outside, since the house is the self and there are intruders (people not living there). The pizza thing is really funny, makes me think something like: wtf I called the cops not pizza delivery! But yeah, if the pizza is meant for peacemaking, then I missed the clue as well.:crazy:


----------



## sibowittz1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I had a really _disturbing_ dream that there was a school shooting at my school and I randomly went back in the school to get my geometry book (and I hate math), and I came face to face with the shooter just before I entered the door, he was nude and tan and he shot me and then I woke up. IT TOTALLY freaked me out! I didn't even want to move when I woke up. 

I don't know what it could mean.


----------



## Lou Sid (Jan 11, 2011)

sibowittz1 said:


> I had a really _disturbing_ dream that there was a school shooting at my school and I randomly went back in the school to get my geometry book (and I hate math), and I came face to face with the shooter just before I entered the door, he was nude and tan and he shot me and then I woke up. IT TOTALLY freaked me out! I didn't even want to move when I woke up.
> 
> I don't know what it could mean.


That's not much to go by but the book might represent a part of you're self that you don't realize you're like but need to read more into and figure out. The shooter in the nude is reviling a aggressive aspect of you're self. That you may not realize or have ignored recently. The shooter wants you to confront this so you can deal with it before it gets worse.


----------



## sibowittz1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Lou Sid said:


> That's not much to go by but the book might represent a part of you're self that you don't realize you're like but need to read more into and figure out. The shooter in the nude is reviling a aggressive aspect of you're self. That you may not realize or have ignored recently. The shooter wants you to confront this so you can deal with it before it gets worse.


Very insightful! Thanks!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I keep having lucid nightmares about being dragged under my bed by an evil force, it's been happening since I was a teen and it's just as scary now even though I'm Igtheist. I don't understand.


----------



## Lou Sid (Jan 11, 2011)

SuPERNaUT said:


> I keep having lucid nightmares about being dragged under my bed by an evil force, it's been happening since I was a teen and it's just as scary now even though I'm Igtheist. I don't understand.


I think you might be experiencing sleep paralysis. I've had this a number of times in my life. It helps if you stay calm as possible. I know that easer said that done but the more you fight it the worse it becomes. As to what it means I still haven't quite figured that out. It could be the shadow of the unconscious, thought forms, spirits or any of the many other theory's out there. I don't think it matters what you believe although my experience with sleep paralysis change my beliefs. Here's a link to help you control or stop you sleep paralysis. I hope you find it beneficial 

DreamStudies | Lucid Dreaming Research | Sleep Paralysis


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Lou Sid said:


> I think you might be experiencing sleep paralysis. I've had this a number of times in my life. It helps if you stay calm as possible. I know that easer said that done but the more you fight it the worse it becomes. As to what it means I still haven't quite figured that out. It could be the shadow of the unconscious, thought forms, spirits or any of the many other theory's out there. I don't think it matters what you believe although my experience with sleep paralysis change my beliefs. Here's a link to help you control or stop you sleep paralysis. I hope you find it beneficial
> 
> DreamStudies | Lucid Dreaming Research | Sleep Paralysis


It's strange you mention that because the first 4 times when I was younger definitely qualify because I tried to turn the light on (like that would make the ghost/monster laughing at me go away) and usually I couldn't for a while and I finally "got released" and was able to, those were very confusing and I really did think there was something after me for a while. These ones lately vary in topic, but the other night it was so reminiscent of that. I've had sleep hallucinations because of medications that scared the shit out of me (and considering my extensive psychedelic experience, that should say a lot) but this one didn't involve paralysis that I am aware of or hallucinations. I'm sure it's the sleep meds I was taking. I've looked up all the ones I need and they all cause nightmares but this one is the one constant. Thanks I will definitely use that! I can't take it any more honestly and my lucky coincidence I found this thread. I used to think there were demons after me...last night while still asleep I was suddenly brought back to that temporarily. *shudder* What were yours like?


----------



## Lou Sid (Jan 11, 2011)

SuPERNaUT said:


> It's strange you mention that because the first 4 times when I was younger definitely qualify because I tried to turn the light on (like that would make the ghost/monster laughing at me go away) and usually I couldn't for a while and I finally "got released" and was able to, those were very confusing and I really did think there was something after me for a while. These ones lately vary in topic, but the other night it was so reminiscent of that. I've had sleep hallucinations because of medications that scared the shit out of me (and considering my extensive psychedelic experience, that should say a lot) but this one didn't involve paralysis that I am aware of or hallucinations. I'm sure it's the sleep meds I was taking. I've looked up all the ones I need and they all cause nightmares but this one is the one constant. Thanks I will definitely use that! I can't take it any more honestly and my lucky coincidence I found this thread. I used to think there were demons after me...last night while still asleep I was suddenly brought back to that temporarily. *shudder* What were yours like?


It was unfair of me to jump right to sleep paralysis without a interpretation of you're dream. That evil force might represent the unconscious shadow aspect in you. Instead of dragging you under the bed in reality it may be leading to a discard part of you're self that is hidden underneath. It could be some lost treasurer buried beneath that could be helpful to you once brought into the light. I've had a couple of dream similar to this except that I was held down and crushed. At the moment of freeing my self I would wake up sometimes into another dream.

The hallucinations I've had before and after sleep are usually audio their like static radio signal with mutable voices talking at once. What really creeps me out is when I hear one clear voice. I usually hear my name called but nothing worse for me than feeling a touch or a grab. A couple of times I've seen dark silhouettes Standing over my bed.

As for my episodes of sleep paralysis the first wasn't bad at all just weird. I woke up early one morning couldn't move could hardly open my eyes for some reason I can't total open my eye's during my paralysis. After about a minute I could move never giving it a second though till years later as to what happened. The next happened a few years later. I woke up in the middle of the night couldn't move. Had the feeling some one was there. I heard sliding on the floor coming closer then on top of the bed It jumped on my chest and started to push and crush down on me. I felt that it was pure evil and it wanted to destroy my soul. It was the most horrifying experience of my life. After trying to fight it of for what seamed to be a forever It disappeared I was so exhausted I fell asleep. Years later when I found out it was sleep paralysis my episodes have not that bad and it's been more that a year since the last.


----------



## subxer0 (Sep 30, 2010)

dreams are a manifestation of your subconscious, from the information you have gathered via electrical signals when you are conscious. i liked the other guy's description, he explained the house representing the self well. even i didn't think of that, but his last line was very true, only you can interpret the real meaning. figure out what is in your conscious life, past present and possible future, and de-code your next dream. thats how i do it, although there are more effective techniques to understand and do, like this guy said about the house being you.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Lou Sid said:


> It was unfair of me to jump right to sleep paralysis without a interpretation of you're dream. That evil force might represent the unconscious shadow aspect in you. Instead of dragging you under the bed in reality it may be leading to a discard part of you're self that is hidden underneath. It could be some lost treasurer buried beneath that could be helpful to you once brought into the light. I've had a couple of dream similar to this except that I was held down and crushed. At the moment of freeing my self I would wake up sometimes into another dream.


Well it is a coincidence though that it was something that was reminiscent of a sleep paralysis recurring nightmare I had since I was in school. I hope this treasure could be a fully functional Ni , now that I said that, it's interesting because I have discarded more than a few things recently, from feelings to people. 

My paralysis would end and I'd turn on the light and I think it took a while before I went to sleep. The more recent ones however have freaked me (of all people) out badly enough to keep me out of bed regardless of the consequences of not sleeping. On that page you recommended I saw something interesting about what to do in these nightmares like finding a safe place or higher ground, that's what I used to do when I was in school for quite a few similar ones where I was being pursued. The suggestion of chanting in the dream is interesting, providing I ever get control in one of those situations, it would be interesting to see what happens. I actually dreamt I died once, it was scary and I felt everything. After I had this dream something changed in me that I can't explain, it was too long ago and my memory isn't clear but I remember feeling different afterwards. Another thing I saw about talking to the presence, I used to do that too no matter if I felt threatened or not, that's weird lol.



Lou Sid said:


> The hallucinations I've had before and after sleep are usually audio their like static radio signal with mutable voices talking at once. What really creeps me out is when I hear one clear voice. I usually hear my name called but nothing worse for me than feeling a touch or a grab. A couple of times I've seen dark silhouettes Standing over my bed.


Ohhh I hate those ones where you wake up a while bunch of times only to realize you weren't actually awake, those are so annoying. The worst were when taking a med that caused me to feel something whispering in my ear while sleeping and tickling the small of my back, that just freaked me out then I found out it was definitely med related because since I haven't had to take it any more (I refuse to at night ever again as well). 



Lou Sid said:


> As for my episodes of sleep paralysis the first wasn't bad at all just weird. I woke up early one morning couldn't move could hardly open my eyes for some reason I can't total open my eye's during my paralysis. After about a minute I could move never giving it a second though till years later as to what happened. The next happened a few years later. I woke up in the middle of the night couldn't move. Had the feeling some one was there. I heard sliding on the floor coming closer then on top of the bed It jumped on my chest and started to push and crush down on me. I felt that it was pure evil and it wanted to destroy my soul. It was the most horrifying experience of my life. After trying to fight it of for what seamed to be a forever It disappeared I was so exhausted I fell asleep. Years later when I found out it was sleep paralysis my episodes have not that bad and it's been more that a year since the last.


I think I remember not being able to open my eyes much either when i was younger and it made everything seem kind of dark.I as too freaked out to forget about those specific ones I was referring to especially the ones with the evil feeling presence. The one I had recurringly just got closer and closer every time I had it until one night it was right in front of my face then the next time was when I dreamt of myself dreaming I was being pulled under my bed. I don't remember it ever touching me though...just that it was speaking in a language I couldn't understand and laughing. Similar at all?


----------



## Lou Sid (Jan 11, 2011)

killabeepoizon said:


> dreams are a manifestation of your subconscious, from the information you have gathered via electrical signals when you are conscious. i liked the other guy's description, he explained the house representing the self well. even i didn't think of that, but his last line was very true, only you can interpret the real meaning. figure out what is in your conscious life, past present and possible future, and de-code your next dream. thats how i do it, although there are more effective techniques to understand and do, like this guy said about the house being you.


Figuring out what's going on in you're conscious life and relating it to you're dreams is very important to understanding dreams. Here's a few other techniques I find useful.

The emotion This is the one thing that can be interpreted literally. In dreams you're feelings don't lie. 

The symbols familiarize you're self with the definition of objects, people, locations, colors, shapes, animals, numbers, the human body, plants. Not only what they mean to others but more impotently to you're self. Lean about the archetypes the shadow, the trickster, and all the others. Learning the esoteric meaning of symbols.

The plot all dreams have a plot I know it doesn't seem so at times. There is always a goal place to get to, something to find, some one to talk to, to name a few. Sometimes you don't remember enough of the dream to find out. Try this before you get up don't move keep you're eye closed. If you moved get back into the same position you were sleeping in. Think about you're dream if you can't remember think about what you have been recently dreaming about the last time. When you remember enough slow open you're eyes and right them down.


----------



## Lou Sid (Jan 11, 2011)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Well it is a coincidence though that it was something that was reminiscent of a sleep paralysis recurring nightmare I had since I was in school. I hope this treasure could be a fully functional Ni , now that I said that, it's interesting because I have discarded more than a few things recently, from feelings to people.
> 
> My paralysis would end and I'd turn on the light and I think it took a while before I went to sleep. The more recent ones however have freaked me (of all people) out badly enough to keep me out of bed regardless of the consequences of not sleeping. On that page you recommended I saw something interesting about what to do in these nightmares like finding a safe place or higher ground, that's what I used to do when I was in school for quite a few similar ones where I was being pursued. The suggestion of chanting in the dream is interesting, providing I ever get control in one of those situations, it would be interesting to see what happens. I actually dreamt I died once, it was scary and I felt everything. After I had this dream something changed in me that I can't explain, it was too long ago and my memory isn't clear but I remember feeling different afterwards. Another thing I saw about talking to the presence, I used to do that too no matter if I felt threatened or not, that's weird lol.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you found that site useful I wish I would have found it much early my self. I read about people that have been able to change their sleep paralysis into a positive experience. I've never been able to do that but its been almost a year since my last episode. That dream you had when you died you really can't remember how you changed? Do you Think The change was for the better or worse? You mentioned that recently you discarded feelings to people is this because of a change in you? I'm posing these question hypothetically just for you to think about although i'm curious to know.

I once had up to six false awakenings. Then I woke up I felt I had to write this down grabbed a note book and pen. Started to writing all the sudden the words would wiggle around the page NOOO! Then I finally woke up looked at my hands to make sure. I hope you don't have to take meds anymore those are some nasty side effects to have. 

The feeling you talk about being pulled under bed. To me I feel that it might be pushing me out of my body through the bed During my sleep paralysis when I feel some one watching me that's evil. Then slowly they creep of slide over to me and jump on my bed but the attack would all happen in the same night. I had some experiences that some one was in my room but nothing happen probably because I was to tired and would fall a sleep quickly. It never lead to any episodes the next night. As for the sound of my sleep paralysis don't hear any voices but there was a heavy rhythmic breathing that at times that would boom reverberating around me. I would also hear a barely audible hum through it all.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> I keep having lucid nightmares about being dragged under my bed by an evil force, it's been happening since I was a teen and it's just as scary now even though I'm Igtheist. I don't understand.


I had those kinds of dreams too in my teens as I remember. Only it wasn't a bed but it was a fence and it was trying to drag me to the other side. It was vicious and full of hate and kept cursing and gnarling at me. It went on until one night for some reason I decided to do something different than being terrified. When it grabbed me again I held on to it, faced it and said some incantation (I was religious at that time) and kept holding it then light started coming out of it. At that point those dreams stopped. 

All I know is that there isn't good or evil outside of us. All the evil is really within. So it might represent some part of you that you keep rejecting or sweeping aside and this part really wants to be put to peace. It's like a scary ghost that is trapped and it will keep scaring people at night until somebody realizes a way to finally liberate it and get it where it belongs.


----------

